
“I Have a Secret. My Father Is Steve Jobs” - ForFreedom
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/08/lisa-brennan-jobs-small-fry-steve-jobs-daughter/amp
======
dayofthedaleks
“You’re not getting anything,” he said. “You understand? Nothing. You’re
getting nothing.”

Empty man consumed by his own emptiness, leaves shiny baubles behind.

~~~
imesh
I'm not saying he wasn't an awful father, but he actually did leave her a
multi-million dollar inheritance according to Wikipedia

~~~
rhapsodic
_> I'm not saying he wasn't an awful father, but he actually did leave her a
multi-million dollar inheritance according to Wikipedia_

He was not only an awful father, he was an awful person.

~~~
3pt14159
It's not so black and white.

He was erratic. Some things Jobs did were wonderful. In this situation I could
see him detesting the way his relationships were poisoned with money and not
wanting his daughter to rest on her laurels waiting for a payday.

~~~
paleotrope
Maybe he could have elaborated on that to his own daughter. Instead of
requiring her to infer that this was the meaning.

------
adamc
It sort of confirmed other things I've read; Jobs was really a dick at times.

~~~
ubermonkey
My suspicion is that it's nearly impossible to find anybody with the kind of
business success Jobs had that ISN'T a dick at least a good chunk of the time.

Gates was famously so, at least when he was leading MSFT. Ballmer, moreso.
Ellison is a well known asshole. Etc.

It's especially true of founders, I reckon, because through grit and luck they
find themselves atop a large heap of money and power, and it's very easy to
forget how much of their success was due to luck -- and very easy to believe
that it was all due to how exceptional and smart and visionary they were, or
whatever.

So, yeah, probably a dick. Probably not somebody with a lot of close friends.
I mean, would YOU be friends with a guy who was denying his own child like
that?

~~~
resiros
Being a dick in a professional setting is quite different from being it in a
personal setting. I think it is okay to be ruthless in business, on the other
hand, with your own daughter, that is something different.

~~~
threatofrain
I scarcely imagine that a temperate man shows up to work and dials up the
asshole to be successful, then dials it back down when he gets home. Moreso, I
would imagine your personality follows you where you go, and sometimes by
coincidence your personality is good for business.

------
cntlzw
I really enjoyed reading the article. Made me a bit sad though.

~~~
m_alexgr
Yes to both.

------
MaupitiBlue
As a father of a little girl, I cannot fathom denying my daughter.

Jobs sucked.

~~~
magic_beans
He told her to her face she wasn’t his daughter. He was an awful person to
her.

------
magic_beans
Jobs was stunningly cruel to his daughter.

------
grzm
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17666649](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17666649)

~~~
ardy42
That post seems like it kinda died on the vine. This one seems like it's
getting a lot more traction.

------
alberthartman
He was a person still in the process of evolving himself. He still had many
flaws that he was unable to correct before he died. But from what I could tell
he was making progress on those aspects right up until his death. Unfortunate.
Still, he led a pretty good life everything considered.

------
spicyusername
What a butt..

------
tinktank
All the money in the world couldn't save him... (that and quack remedies)

